# Any Farmers/Chickens & Livestock Owners Out There?



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 16, 2013)

Do we have any farmers on the forum or anyone who owns chickens or any other livestock? Would love to hear from you and hear what animals you have.


----------



## Julie (Jul 16, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Do we have any farmers on the forum or anyone who owns chickens or any other livestock? Would love to hear from you and hear what animals you have.


 
Why? are looking to ferment a chicken or some other livestock?


----------



## Deezil (Jul 16, 2013)

There's a handful of livestock owners here..
If I remember right, TxBrew has a forum for chickens


I'm not one of them, and wont really qualify..
But I'm getting into beekeeping in the spring


----------



## drumlinridgewinery (Jul 16, 2013)

I have kept chickens in the backyard for 3 years. Anywhere from 3-7 at anytime. They make great fertilizer for the garden and the eggs are good also. They free range inside the garden area (50x100) after the garden is done otherwise they live in the coop and run area(8x17) over the summer. They also eat any produce that we cant. My wife grew up with 50,000 layers on her parents farm so she was very happy the day I came home with birds.
My full time job is caring for 200 head of beef bulls at an AI station. The one in the pic was purchased for $240,000. A day or so like these make taking care of livestock a real chore but I love it. 
At least we have lots of fenceline to go and pick wild blackraspberries. Have picked 12lbs so far in the last few days. I think I have sweat out 12 lbs. but the wine will be worth it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

julie that is just funny, any way you read it.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

Lets see, I have owned a pistachio farm, pecan farm,rice farm,catfish farm,I grow most of my own food in a huge garden, I have 5 head of calves that i will feed corn to and 3 pigs, which will be corn fed...will butcher,cut,wrap in november.
i have 40 peacocks, a million piegons,1000 doves, 2 bobwhite quail, and a host of other birds, i have no idea what they are.
I have 3 cats named kitty,and a one white one, i call blackie, one dog, missy (black lab) and thats it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 16, 2013)

Jim what do you use the peacocks, doves and piegons for?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jul 16, 2013)

I dont use them at all,. they adopted my property.
To be honest..in the 50s a phsycoloist owned property to me next door.
He bought 4 breeding pair of peacocks and then died.
They went wild...
10 years ago when i purchased the property my sister opened a huge 
dog kennel.
The constant feeding and the correct property maintenance let the pecocks thrive.
They really are not mine, but they live on the property and are classified wild, and we take care of them...about 100 lbs of food a week. the doves,and everything else has just found a feeding ground...
When i was poor, I ate , doves,rabbits,deer,coons,fish,crawfish,wild pigs, fresh vegetables from the garden,etc.
Now i prefer rib eyes, and my own wine...and my vegetable from my garden.


----------



## Duster (Jul 16, 2013)

no matter how much sugar, K-meta, enzyme or nutrients you add you can't, *I repeat, CAN NOT* ferment the honey wagon. Don't even try!


----------



## JohnT (Jul 17, 2013)

Deezil said:


> There's a handful of livestock owners here..
> If I remember right, TxBrew has a forum for chickens
> 
> 
> ...


 

Deezil, 

If you can believe this, I was a former member (in good standing) of the New Jersey Beekeeper's Association. I have kept bees from the age of 12 to the age of about 28 (then I got married). 

You can get a TON of honey from a hive. I used to get somewhere around 80 pounds. Had a great time doing this with my dad.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

Julie said:


> Why? are looking to ferment a chicken or some other livestock?



LOL

No, just curious to see who shares similar interests as myself.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

drumlinridgewinery said:


> I have kept chickens in the backyard for 3 years. Anywhere from 3-7 at anytime. They make great fertilizer for the garden and the eggs are good also. They free range inside the garden area (50x100) after the garden is done otherwise they live in the coop and run area(8x17) over the summer. They also eat any produce that we cant. My wife grew up with 50,000 layers on her parents farm so she was very happy the day I came home with birds.
> My full time job is caring for 200 head of beef bulls at an AI station. The one in the pic was purchased for $240,000. A day or so like these make taking care of livestock a real chore but I love it.
> At least we have lots of fenceline to go and pick wild blackraspberries. Have picked 12lbs so far in the last few days. I think I have sweat out 12 lbs. but the wine will be worth it.



Ooooooooooo, I love your place!!!!!!!!!!!! You have one beautiful animal there. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 17, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Lets see, I have owned a pistachio farm, pecan farm,rice farm,catfish farm,I grow most of my own food in a huge garden, I have 5 head of calves that i will feed corn to and 3 pigs, which will be corn fed...will butcher,cut,wrap in november.
> i have 40 peacocks, a million piegons,1000 doves, 2 bobwhite quail, and a host of other birds, i have no idea what they are.
> I have 3 cats named kitty,and a one white one, i call blackie, one dog, missy (black lab) and thats it.



WOW !!!!!!!!! I LOVE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!  LOL My kinda farmer!!!

What kinda peafowl do you have? I have IBs and IB Pieds/Whites. I have 20 pea eggs in the incubator that I set this weekend.


----------



## J-Gee (Jul 19, 2013)

I currently don't have any livestock,but through the years,I've had sheep,goats,horses,cattle,hogs,chickens,and llamas.I've really enjoyed them all.I want to get some chickens again,once I build a chicken house.I've lived the secluded,rural life for most of my years,and love it. I do regret that I have yet to get into honey bees.


----------



## jswordy (Jul 19, 2013)

Currently a small herd cow-calf operation. Here's a calf born last fall...









We used to run cattle and goats, then went all-goats a few years. Now back to just cattle...these are meat goats, and I still prefer goat meat to beef for most cooking...

Newborn kid...





Babysitting mama and kids...









Farm shots...

Dad bush-hogging...


----------



## rob (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks JS for all the pics, I really enjoyed


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 24, 2013)

J-Gee said:


> I currently don't have any livestock,but through the years,I've had sheep,goats,horses,cattle,hogs,chickens,and llamas.I've really enjoyed them all.I want to get some chickens again,once I build a chicken house.I've lived the secluded,rural life for most of my years,and love it. I do regret that I have yet to get into honey bees.



I have thought about honey bees but I think that would be too much work for me.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 24, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Currently a small herd cow-calf operation. Here's a calf born last fall...




All I can say is "WOW". That is paradise where you are. If I lived there, people would NEVER see me. I would probably sleep outside. LOL.

That pic of the barn looks like it could be on a greeting card. I love that!!!

THANK YOU for sharing those pics. I needed that pick me up this morning.


----------



## kevinwarner1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks a lot friends for sharing your useful tips and suggestions it would be very useful for newbies like me..


----------



## Fabiola (Jul 25, 2013)

One day old....


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 25, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> One day old....



Cute overload.


----------

